# Jesus Christ



## Blazer202 (Sep 17, 2021)

Jesus knows we are not perfect but He is forgiving. He died on the Cross so we may live. There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in Gods creation and not believe. All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!


----------



## Newt2 (Sep 17, 2021)

Why is this posted in the "Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics" section where there is no belief in a Jesus Christ?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 17, 2021)

There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in the Spaghetti Monster's pasta bowl of creation and not believe.
^ see how absurd ridiculous assertions sound?


----------



## ky55 (Sep 17, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> Why is this posted in the "Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics" section where there is no belief in a Jesus Christ?



Pretty simple really….

Somebody is bringing the “Word” to the heathens.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 17, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Jesus knows we are not perfect but He is forgiving. He died on the Cross so we may live. There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in Gods creation and not believe. All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!


Did the Native Americans know God by his creation? They did a lot more hunting and fishing than we did. If so then they did not need anyone to tell them through human intervention.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 17, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Jesus knows we are not perfect but He is forgiving. He died on the Cross so we may live. There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in Gods creation and not believe. All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!


If that is proof of a god why do you feel the need to have to "sell" it? If it were true wouldn't it be believed by everyone?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2021)

When you know there are people of other religions and no religion that DONT see the Christian God when they look at the woods and water, it makes this statement -


> All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!


seem pretty silly. And disingenuous.


----------



## Blazer202 (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m not SELLING anything. Just telling the truth every human will know one day. You can carve that in stone. Every knee will bow and every tongue will confess God. Just tell you because I care about each one of you.


----------



## Blazer202 (Sep 18, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> Why is this posted in the "Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics" section where there is no belief in a Jesus Christ?


Why preach to the choir??


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Why preach to the choir??


You must be new here. Most all of the A/As were believers at one time. Preaching to us isnt going to work. You'll need to find a new approach.
What else ya got?


----------



## Blazer202 (Sep 18, 2021)

Not stepping on any toes. Y’all take care. I’ll go to another section.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Not stepping on any toes. Y’all take care. I’ll go to another section.


You are more than welcome here. Just letting you know preaching to us isnt going to get you very far.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks guys.
I have spent the last 2 hours trying to unravel the plethora of info, and misinfo,  on the web that might help me determine why my '94 Dakota intermittently won't start (2 wks. to 3 months interval).  Reading this thread has assured me that my endeavor, although frustrating, is just the way of the world in which we live.


----------



## RegularJoe (Sep 18, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> Why is this posted in the "Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics" section where there is no belief in a Jesus Christ?


??? Perhaps because ~ JMHarris, Moderator, pinned his instruction in Sep. 2010: ".._.If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence_ " ???


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

RegularJoe said:


> ??? Perhaps because ~ JMHarris, Moderator, pinned his instruction in Sep. 2010: ".._.If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence_ " ???


The OP's initial post is not "discussion" , it is an advertisement followed by warnings. He does not want to stick around long enough to discuss anything.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

RegularJoe said:


> ??? Perhaps because ~ JMHarris, Moderator, pinned his instruction in Sep. 2010: ".._.If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence_ " ???


Imagine this is a persons first contribution in the Deer Hunting forum:
"Remington knows we are not perfect but they are forgiving. They make the best ammo and firearms so that we may hunt.  There is no way anyone can hunt and not believe that Remington is the best at everything. All you have to do is look around the outdoors and see the woods and know that Remington is the only ammunition and firearms that will work for you."

I am positive that he would get an earful of different opinions from others. I am positive that he would get a lot of proof from others that there is more than just one option and those others options work equally as well for them. I am positive that others would ask him to not only provide proof that Remington is the One, Only, and Best, but to explain why all the other products that work just as well for all the other people are somehow not as good as his favorite.

That is no different than coming in here and saying what he said and getting the responses that he got.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to unravel the plethora of info, and misinfo,  on the web that might help me determine why my '94 Dakota intermittently won't start (2 wks. to 3 months interval).  Reading this thread has assured me that my endeavor, although frustrating, is just the way of the world in which we live.


You are putting your faith in the wrong manufacturer.  All a person has to do is look around the highways and driveways and they will know Chevy Blazer's are 202 times more reliable than Dodge Dakota's. There is no way anyone can drive and not know that.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to unravel the plethora of info, and misinfo,  on the web that might help me determine why my '94 Dakota intermittently won't start (2 wks. to 3 months interval).  Reading this thread has assured me that my endeavor, although frustrating, is just the way of the world in which we live.


Is it a big shock to you that a sub-forum titled Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics contains different views/opinions? 
The title alone contains 3 different groups of people.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

bullethead said:


> You are putting your faith in the wrong manufacturer.  All a person has to do is look around the highways and driveways and they will know Chevy Blazer's are 202 times more reliable than Dodge Dakota's. There is no way anyone can drive and not know that.


27 yrs. Surely says something about reliability.  But that's not the issue for me; 8' bed, 4 wd, nimble size does it for me.  All I see on the road now are sedans without a trunk lid.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Is it a big shock to you that a sub-forum titled Atheists/Agnostics/Apologetics contains different views/opinions?
> The title alone contains 3 different groups of people.


No, no suprise, just confirmation.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> 27 yrs. Surely says something about reliability.  But that's not the issue for me; 8' bed, 4 wd, nimble size does it for me.  All I see on the road now are sedans without a trunk lid.


So then you can see the ridiculousness in the point I was making which was to point out the ridiculousness in the OP's point. ?


----------



## Newt2 (Sep 18, 2021)

RegularJoe said:


> ??? Perhaps because ~ JMHarris, Moderator, pinned his instruction in Sep. 2010: ".._.If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence_ " ???


True, but to post only the belief there is a god does not fit the narrative. This post is not to discuss the existence, but one that is only made that that there is no discussion. Now if the OP is willing to debate the statement, then we have a discussion.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 18, 2021)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> True, but to post only the belief there is a god does not fit the narrative. This post is not to discuss the existence, but one that is only made that that there is no discussion. Now if the OP is willing to debate the statement, then we have a discussion.


Yes, that would fit the definition of Apologetics.
a·pol·o·get·ics
/əˌpäləˈjediks/
plural
1.reasoned arguments or writings in justification of something, typically a theory or religious doctrine:


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

bullethead said:


> So then you can see the ridiculousness in the point I was making which was to point out the ridiculousness in the OP's point. ?



No.

I see that the deviance is grounded in the objective, and the objective is grounded in experience.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> No.
> 
> I see that the deviance is grounded in the objective, and the objective is grounded in experience.


Ok 'poo, good luck with the truck.


----------



## Newt2 (Sep 18, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Yes, that would fit the definition of Apologetics.
> a·pol·o·get·ics
> /əˌpäləˈjediks/
> plural
> 1.reasoned arguments or writings in justification of something, typically a theory or religious doctrine:



OP - "Jesus knows we are not perfect but He is forgiving. He died on the Cross so we may live. There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in Gods creation and not believe. All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!"

Argument. Not a statement of misguided fact or opinion.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Ok 'poo, good luck with the truck.


Thanks, all I can do is wait for it to fail again, then attempt some tests before the conditions change.


----------



## jollyroger (Sep 18, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Not stepping on any toes. Y’all take care. I’ll go to another section.


Nah man stay and discuss, this place needs a good pot stiring every now and then, it keeps us all fresh and on our toes. 

Preach away but be prepared to defend your remarks ?


----------



## Blazer202 (Sep 18, 2021)

I actually don’t drive nor have ever had a Chevy Blazer……I drive a F-350


----------



## Blazer202 (Sep 18, 2021)

Y’all have a fantastic evening.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 18, 2021)

bullethead said:


> You are putting your faith in the wrong manufacturer.  All a person has to do is look around the highways and driveways and they will know Chevy Blazer's are 202 times more reliable than Dodge Dakota's. There is no way anyone can drive and not know that.


Hmmmm??? but seriously, I have a Chevy and a Dakota. I’m hating both right now having to ride in my wife’s Toyota.


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> Thanks guys.
> I have spent the last 2 hours trying to unravel the plethora of info, and misinfo,  on the web that might help me determine why my '94 Dakota intermittently won't start (2 wks. to 3 months interval).  Reading this thread has assured me that my endeavor, although frustrating, is just the way of the world in which we live.


Check your cable ends, on both ends. 

Also, my transmission selector was showing in park but it wasn’t really in park, after rocking the truck a few times, it’d fire up. Try putting the selector in neutral and see if it will fire up the next time.

Mine did this and the only thing I’ve done to correct it was clean all of the battery connections, change the linkage out for my transmission selector. 2 years ago, no more issues.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 18, 2021)

You just sent their blood pressure through the roof with the op.?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Hmmmm??? but seriously, I have a Chevy and a Dakota. I’m hating both right now having to ride in my wife’s Toyota.


They are all good until they aren't.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> You just sent their blood pressure through the roof with the op.?


Yeah, rose like the BP of crocodiles when they see the Gazelles lining up to cross the river.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> Thanks, all I can do is wait for it to fail again, then attempt some tests before the conditions change.


I had a Dodge do that when humidity was high or after a rain. I remember applying silicone to electrical connections until it stopped acting up. I never knew which connection was the issue.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 18, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Check your cable ends, on both ends.
> 
> Also, my transmission selector was showing in park but it wasn’t really in park, after rocking the truck a few times, it’d fire up. Try putting the selector in neutral and see if it will fire up the next time.
> 
> Mine did this and the only thing I’ve done to correct it was clean all of the battery connections, change the linkage out for my transmission selector. 2 years ago, no more issues.





gemcgrew said:


> I had a Dodge do that when humidity was high or after a rain. I remember applying silicone to electrical connections until it stopped acting up. I never knew which connection was the issue.


Thanks guys, but my problem looks like it is a little deeper.  I have electrical power everywhere accept engine ignition.  I have it chased to beyond the coil.  Next is the Camshaft Position Sensor and the Crankshaft Position Sensor.  If they check out the next step is the Automatic Shutdown Relay or the Powertrain Control Module. Bring intermittent i and getting access to the contact points are the biggest problems.  I may end up with one of those no trunk lid things, but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> You just sent their blood pressure through the roof with the op.?


Yeah, like a lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 18, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> You just sent their blood pressure through the roof with the op.?


Yeah he bailed out after his fourth post-to “another section”.
Nothing but another drive-by with no follow up.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 18, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> I have electrical power everywhere accept engine ignition.  I have it chased to beyond the coil.


That jogged my memory. My issue was moisture entering the distributor cap via plug wires.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> You just sent their blood pressure through the roof with the op.?


Yeah because we've never been preached at before so it really freaked us out


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2021)

ky55 said:


> Yeah, like a lamb to the slaughter.


More like somebody who passed a a bunch of yappy little dogs, got them snapping and barking and then walked away smiling.?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 19, 2021)

Says the head bark and run Chihuahua


----------



## ky55 (Sep 19, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Says the head bark and run Chihuahua


Yep, the Alpha Yapper.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 19, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Says the head bark and run Chihuahua


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 19, 2021)

bullethead said:


> You are putting your faith in the wrong manufacturer.  All a person has to do is look around the highways and driveways and they will know Chevy Blazer's are 202 times more reliable than Dodge Dakota's. There is no way anyone can drive and not know that.



You are ALL heathens and infidels! Toyota makes (or used to) the most dependable vehicles on the planet! Don't believe me? Check out what they drive in Africa and Sandboxistan. If the prophet Mohammed (peace be upon him) were alive today he'd be rolling over in his grave!


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 19, 2021)

oldfella1962 said:


> You are ALL heathens and infidels! Toyota makes (or used to) the most dependable vehicles on the planet! Don't believe me? Check out what they drive in Africa and Sandboxistan. If the prophet Mohammed (peace be upon him) were alive today he'd be rolling over in his grave!


Years ago I used to drive a basic little 2WD Toyota truck. I couldnt break that thing and believe me I tried. Used it like it was a motrocross bike. Buried in the mud, sunk it in water, went over jumps.... the darn thing just kept on going.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 19, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Years ago I used to drive a basic little 2WD Toyota truck. I couldnt break that thing and believe me I tried. Used it like it was a motrocross bike. Buried in the mud, sunk it in water, went over jumps.... the darn thing just kept on going.


My first ever brand new vehicle was a 1974 FJ40 Land Cruiser.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 20, 2021)

ky55 said:


> My first ever brand new vehicle was a 1974 FJ40 Land Cruiser.


Those were serious vehicles. Dont build them like that anymore.


----------



## ky55 (Sep 20, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Those were serious vehicles. Dont build them like that anymore.


Yes they were. 
I still remember the $4429.77 sticker on the window.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 20, 2021)

Oldfella, Walt and KY55.
I am always asking for proof... always seeking proof & evidence.
Well I found it and you guys are right.


----------



## hummerpoo (Sep 20, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Oldfella, Walt and KY55.
> I am always asking for proof... always seeking proof & evidence.
> Well I found it and you guys are right.


I thought the driver might "drown out" there at the end when he backed up and had to shift to 1st to take another run at a better location to get on the ramp.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 21, 2021)

hummerpoo said:


> I thought the driver might "drown out" there at the end when he backed up and had to shift to 1st to take another run at a better location to get on the ramp.



AWESOME!   The video need the disclaimer "closed set - do not attempt on public roadways". Also these guys could make a killing during floods towing stuck boats out of the water!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 21, 2021)

Blazer202 said:


> Jesus knows we are not perfect but He is forgiving. He died on the Cross so we may live. There is no way anyone can hunt and fish in Gods creation and not believe. All you have to do is look around and see the woods and the water and know God is Real!



My Drill Instructor would say, "Great Initiative. Bad judgement."  If you don't know, and maybe you don't, these guys are as entrenched in their belief as you are in yours.
In other words, you're wasting your time.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 21, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> More like somebody who passed a a bunch of yappy little dogs, got them snapping and barking and then walked away smiling.?



That's funny and I gotta agree with it.  This forum will bed dead for months, but one post by a believer, and every dog in the neighborhood starts howling like he caught a load of bird shot in the rear end.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> That's funny and I gotta agree with it.  This forum will bed dead for months, but one post by a believer, and every dog in the neighborhood starts howling like he caught a load of bird shot in the rear end.


Sorry SFD but you obviously dont understand the nature of this subforum.
A/As arent here to pat each other on the back in our disbelief. Thats why its quiet without believer participation. When they do participate then we participate.
Its really simple.
Got anything of substance, you know, like maybe Apologetics, to add or did you just stop in to nip at some heels to make yourself feel good?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 23, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Sorry SFD but you obviously dont understand the nature of this subforum.
> A/As arent here to pat each other on the back in our disbelief. Thats why its quiet without believer participation. When they do participate then we participate.
> Its really simple.
> Got anything of substance, you know, like maybe Apologetics, to add or did you just stop in to nip at some heels to make yourself feel good?



Just stopped by to observe the weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------

